# Typing Tutor 6 in WinXP  :(



## digital (Feb 24, 2006)

HI!
I am sure you might have liked *Typing Tutor ( TT6 )*. I have been using this program in Win ME and Win 98 without any problem. The problem is that i cannot run it under Win XP Professional Edition.

it installs fine but the font size is reduced beyond visibility.

suggest some registry tweaks that could increase the font size of typing tutor version 6 .

thanking you in advance.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Feb 24, 2006)

you can just do it the simple way rather than tweaking the registry..just select the tt6 executable file.. right click it.. then in the compatability tab.. select this program to work under winme or win98 as you like and also disable the various xp services in the compatability tab.. thats it.. enjoy typing..


----------



## digital (Feb 24, 2006)

..........   
running in compatibility mode doesn't works for me!. the GUI is fine but when  i start a regular lesson or test, the lesson text is too small, maybe size 4 or 6.
i hope there is some other way around.


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 24, 2006)

are yaar?
Y run TT on XP?
just play any text/doc file in office speech and type wiht it what it speaks...adjust the speed of the microsoft speech according to ur speed of typing...

it will be good and ur speed increases...

btw...simple way to increase speed of typing is chatting on net like yahoo/msn etc..ok? 

regards,
Parth.


----------

